# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجددی ها بیان تو

## milad475

سلام دوستان. من تازه عضو انجمن شدم ودو سوال در مورد دیپلم مجدد دارم. خواهش میکنم دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد دارند جواب بدن ممنون میشم.

1-دوستانی که دیپلم مجدددارند و سال پیش کنکور دادند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دومشون در رشته ی دیپلم اول برای کنکور 94 ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و پیش تجربی داشته و دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفته ایا تونست برای امسال یعنی کنکور 94 با دیپلم انسانی و پیش تجربی در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه        2- اگه تونستید با دیپلم مجدد در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنید برای ثبت نام کنکور ایا کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید از سایت سوابق دریافت کردید

----------


## milad475

دوستان خواهش میکنم لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## milad475

دوستان لطفا جواب بدین خیلی ضروریه

----------


## djamin

راستشو بخوای سوالات خیلی گنگ ککنده هستش وگرنه مادر بنده اموزش وپرورشی هستش میپرسیدم. :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## milad475

سلام دوست عزیز. سوالمو یه جور دیگه میپرسم. دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
برید توی سایت سنجش - دفترچه رو دانلود و مطالعه کنید
همه چیز رو توضیح داده
گفته که با هر دیپلمی که دوست داری میتونی  توی ازمون دل  بخواهیت شرکت کنی

----------


## milad475

سلام. دفتر چه رو گرفتم و کامل خوندم در صفحه 16 تبصره 5 به همچین چیزی اشاره شده. اما من فقط از این میترسم که سازمان سنجش بیاد بگه کسایی که دو تا دیپلم دارند فقط میتونند در رشته هماهنگ همون دیپلم ثبت نام کنند. اخه من دیپلم تجربی دارم ومعدل کتبیم پایینه. برای کنکور سال بعد میخونم و میخوام دیپلم مجدد در رشته انسانی بگیرم و سال بعد با دیپلم انسانی تو کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنم تا سوابق تحصیلی کمتر برام حساب بشه. به نظر شما برای کنکور 95 سازمان سنجش اجازه همچین کاری رو میده یا نه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Ritalin

فکر کنم نشه و همون دیپلم تجربی ملاک .

----------


## milad475

بالاخره دوستانی که دوتا دیپلم داشتندو کنکور 94 ثبت نام کردند باید بدونند اگه کسی هست خواهش میکنم جواب بده

----------


## Yek.Doost

> فکر کنم نشه و همون دیپلم تجربی ملاک .


آخه چرا نشه 

تبصره 5- داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نمود هاند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري با توجه علاقمندي خود
منحصراً كد سوابق تحصيلي ديپلمي كه قصد استفاده براي ادامه تحصيل از آن را دارند، لحاظ نمايند.



د) توضيحات مهم ديگر:
- هر داوطلب مي تواند  بر اساس ميزان علاقه مندي خود به رشته هاي تحصيلي ، منحصراً در يكي از پنج گروه آزمايشي 1 (علو م رياضي و فني) ، 2 (علوم تجربي ) ،
3 (علوم انساني) ، 4 هنر و يا 5 (زبان هاي خارجي) ثبت نام و در آزمون مربوط برابر ضوابط شركت نمايد.



0-1 ) ميزان اعمال سوابق تحصيلي براي مشمولين سابقه تحصيلي، حداكثر 25 % است. لذا نمره كل نه  ايي عبارت است ا ز : 25 % سابقه
تحصيلي بعلاوه 75 % نمره كل آزمون.
20-2 ) چنانچه داوطلب مشمول سابقه تحصيلي باشد و در گروه غيرهمنام با ديپلم خود شركت نمايد به ميزان دروسي كه موجود نيست، از
ميزان تأثير سابقه تحصيلي كم شده و به ميزان تأثير نمره كل آزمون افزوده ميشود.
20-3 ) چنانچه داوطلب مشمول سابقه تحصيلي نباشد، 100 % نمره كل آزمون، نمره كل نهايي داوطلبان خواهد بود.
تبصره: جزئيات مربوط به نحوه تأثير سوابق تحصيلي، با توجه به گروه آزمايشي و نوع ديپلم در هفته نامه پيك سنجش و سايت اينترنتي سازمان در
اسفند ماه سال 1393 و بعد از آن درج خواهد شد.

----------


## milad475

بالاخره دوستانی که دوتا دیپلم داشتندو کنکور 94 ثبت نام کردند باید بدونند اگه کسی هست خواهش میکنم جواب بده

----------


## milad475

به نظرتون برای کنکور 95 هم این اجازه رو میدن یعنی ایا میشه با دیپلم دوم در رشته ی دیپلم اول ثبت نام کرد  خدا کنه که بشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

اخه چرا  اجازه ندن
این یه مدرک بین اللملیه و طبق موصه 729 شورای عالی آموزش کسانی که مدرک دیپلم خود رو با موفقیت گذرانده اند میتوانند دیپلم مجدد بگیرند
امتحان هایی که میدی حتما چندتاشون نهایی هستند - اگه خوب دقت کنی کسانی که میخان تبدیل دیپلم  انجام بدن حق شرکت در مدارس راه دور ندارن
درضمن ربطی به سنجش نداره و به آموزش و پرورش مربوط میشه
مگر اینکه بخوان واقعا دخل و تصرفی توش بکنن که تو ایران ازاین کارها زیاد وقوع میده
منم ریاضی بودم - دارم دیپلم تجربی میگیرم - واسه 95 دارم میخونم انشاالله

----------


## sunny

> بالاخره دوستانی که دوتا دیپلم داشتندو کنکور 94 ثبت نام کردند باید بدونند اگه کسی هست خواهش میکنم جواب بده


سلام دوست عزیز. من دیپ قبلیم ریاضی بود دوباره تجربی گرفتم و با دیپلم جدیدم برای کنکور 94 در گروه آزمایشی تجربی  ثبت نام کردم ...که خب دیپلم و گروه آزمایشیم هماهنگ بود ولی اگه نبباشه هم فک میکنم مشکلی نیس.

----------


## JoKeR

خیر مشکلی نیست.
خیلی از دوستان که بنده میشناسم از این راه اقدام کردن و به نتیجه هم رسیدن.
مهم اینکه بتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری.

----------


## milad475

چی شد کسی دیگه ای نبود

----------

